# Who wants a Aristocrat???



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

OK. For those of you who may have been sitting on the fence about getting an *Aristocrat humidor*... this may have been what you are waiting for. I have been working with Bob Staebell along with Stogie on getting a group deal for us.

We will be getting a discount if three members go in. We will get a much larger discount if 7 members go in! Stogie and I are already in. Who else would like to participate?

If you are seriously interested, please PM me. I will post a couple of photos of the end table type humi's. This discount applies for any humidor that Bob makes. So you have the potential to save a boat load if you are purchasing a 8000 ct humi! If you do a little research, you'll find out that Staebell / Aristocrat humidors are the top of the food chain. You'd be hard pressed to find anything close to the same type of quality.

Like I said, myself and Stogie are already in... we just need a few more!

BTW, this is a custom box... you choose all your own wood, colors, etc.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok I am in for one. I want the end cabinet. The deal he is giving on the group purchase is a discount that I personally can not pass up. I have love these since the beginning and I think it would be great for all the tasting panel cigars. Who knows I may even talk myself into a bigger one.

Thanks for doing this for us Bob Staebell and thank you to "bobaganoosh" for getting this rolling.


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

A few days too late... I just ordered one this week!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

dberge said:


> A few days too late... I just ordered one this week!


when are you to recieve yours?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate you guys!!! I'm gonna have to do a lot of fast talking...and some ass kissing :biggrin: I'm okay with the second part


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> when are you to recieve yours?


I just ordered it on the 31st, and Bob quotes 6-8 weeks. I'm hoping to see it in time for Christmas.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are very nice ad really make me wish mine didn't have any glass.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

How much are these things before and after a discount? I have been eyeballing one of these for 2 years now since I got into smoking.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

a mini... bout 4 bills. end table... 850. it is very worth it to me. the quality is untouchable.


----------



## barbourjay-cl (Nov 3, 2007)

im getting ready to order an "m THC" . i need to get in on this if it means a discount. someone PM me with details and we can go from there.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep I am going with the end table and I think I might pick it without glass.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife is cool with it, but not right now. We're looking into a new house and she wants me to wait until we move and I get the office I want in the house.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe you could order with delayed delivery.
Could I trade in my Montegue towards one.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a buddy who is in the market, I will ask him if he wants in on the deal. Is there an issue with shipping to Canada?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

nope. He ships all over the world...


----------



## barbourjay-cl (Nov 3, 2007)

i've seen him ship to canada before. shouldn't be a problem at all

i'm definately in. i got your PM but can't respond this will hopefully save me around 300$ also. let me know more details about how to go about ordering. i was going to next monday anyways so this is perfect timing for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Quick question on the pricing - on the web site, the end table (30-40 boxes) costs $979 with the set and forget humidifier, a solid top and glass or solid front. You mentioned $850, so we are looking at what, a 13% discount on anything give or take?

Any chance to stretch this deal out (since it takes 6-8 weeks to build one)? I am planning to get an Aristocrat in the not too distant future, but I'm a bit tapped out until after Christmas at this point.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Quick question on the pricing - on the web site, the end table (30-40 boxes) costs $979 with the set and forget humidifier, a solid top and glass or solid front. You mentioned $850, so we are looking at what, a 13% discount on anything give or take?
> 
> Any chance to stretch this deal out (since it takes 6-8 weeks to build one)? I am planning to get an Aristocrat in the not too distant future, but I'm a bit tapped out until after Christmas at this point.


Jim, I am directly at fault for this confusion. When I made that post regarding a direct $, I had been speaking to someone about a specific box that he had already recieved a $ on. If we were to get a 10% discount (for 7 people) 850 would have been his approx. cost. I am truely sorry if I have done anything to mislead anyone. Only Bob is the judge of what can and can not be done. As far as a time limit on this deal... try PM'ing bob... his forum name is "Bob Staebell". He has not yet made an intro... he's been busy as all get out. If you like I can PM you his email address. I don't want to post it here for fear of spamming.
Again, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok this is the one I am thinking of. I have not narrowed down the options yet but I think it would be big enough.

http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/aristocrat-Mxt.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Grief, Stogie - How many freakin' cigars do you have?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good Grief, Stogie - How many freakin' cigars do you have?


Manufacturers keep sending them for CigarLive group blind tasting panels. I already had to tell them I can not take on anymore until after December.

Funny thing is they are not mine, they are for the members of CigarLive.com

My personal cigars would only fill up one of the smaller cabinet size humidors.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

How many trees had to die for that thing? LOL.

Did you see those guys at RTDA who had the custom made humis about that tall, but several times wide? It had different kinds of lighting to view your smokes in different shades/colors of lighting, etc. I didn't even ask how much...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Stogie - See if you can get the manufacturers to help pay for the cabinet - then you'd be all set!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Stogie - See if you can get the manufacturers to help pay for the cabinet - then you'd be all set!


Haha I could only wish.

BTW that reminds me I need to get your section up. It will be up soon.


----------



## Cigardude (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob's Creations are TOP NOTCH! Nothing out there comes close for the price.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I've looked into the promotheus' and elie blue's... and the heirlooms. I think most of them are mass produced. I've (and a few others in here) had the priviledge of visiting Bob's shop. Once there you quickly learn it is not a business, it is Bob's passion to build furniture at a engineers precision that just happens to hold cigars!


----------



## barbourjay-cl (Nov 3, 2007)

status update?


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

I want one. PM sent.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I am still a few weeks away from making my order. I really want to decide how big I need. It seems that most of the bulk cigars I have are for the tasting panels so if I can get them shipped out then I will only need the small humidor.

We will see though.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

PM sent, I'm in for an end table cabinet.

OOPS, I can't send a PM because my post count is not 20. Can you PM me as I want in. Is it too late?
I have to go as I have to work on my post count.


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't PM either but you guys have any updates on this groupbuy, please post this thread?


----------



## Bob Staebell (May 27, 2006)

To answer a couple of the questions--the group buy is still open. It's fine to send an email direct to me or give a call to go over the details. Identify yourself as a member of cigar live & the offer. We are trying to be "flexible" and allow a bit of time for everyone who wants to participate.

The email is-- [email protected]. The phone number is 1-800-955-1843.

You should also let Stogie or bobaganoosh know of your participation.

cheers,
Bob Staebell


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

I put my order in today! Man am I excited..


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Bob Staebell said:


> To answer a couple of the questions--the group buy is still open. It's fine to send an email direct to me or give a call to go over the details. Identify yourself as a member of cigar live & the offer. We are trying to be "flexible" and allow a bit of time for everyone who wants to participate.
> 
> The email is-- [email protected]. The phone number is 1-800-955-1843.
> 
> ...


emailed you. thanks!


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

I want one, but I'm going to have to wait. The one I want is going to run me 4k or so


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

Bob, have you ever made a big cabinet where half was for displaying liquor bottles?

I have this idea of an upper left being a display for bottles, upper right slide out singles tray, bottom left and right humidor space for boxes. I would still want the liquor section temperature controlled. 

I'm thinking room for 700ml and 750ml x 100 bottles.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Emailed Bob about some options. Definitely interested in getting in on this.
Not a bad first post huh?


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

Turk10mm said:


> Bob, have you ever made a big cabinet where half was for displaying liquor bottles?
> 
> I have this idea of an upper left being a display for bottles, upper right slide out singles tray, bottom left and right humidor space for boxes. I would still want the liquor section temperature controlled.
> 
> I'm thinking room for 700ml and 750ml x 100 bottles.


Excellent first post. My end table cabinet is on order..


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Working the details out with Bob over email. It was going to be this or the Montegue. The Montegue is larger but I think in the end I'll be happier with the quality of the Mini.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> Working the details out with Bob over email. It was going to be this or the Montegue. The Montegue is larger but I think in the end I'll be happier with the quality of the Mini.


Not sure how long yopu been smoking etc or the number of cigars you have etc. I would suggest you go one size up from the mini to the end table cabinet and include the set & forget system. 
Bob, is the cadillac of humidor makers, his reputation and quality is far beyond anyone else. I have lots of cigar buddies who pwn one of Bob's cabinets and he is the best. You might a little more but you are getting a quality piece of furniture. For him to offer a discount makes this a no brainer.
PM me if you have any qiestions


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been smoking for about 6 years. I think I have about 8 boxes right now. I'll probably have around 12 by the time I get the humidor. 

I wish I could afford something larger right now but it's just not feasible. I know thats's everyones complaint is that they didn't go bigger and I'm sure I'll be one of them. In four yrs I get my $30K retirement bonus and I'll just go all out then. I think for right now the mini will hold me over. I seem to do a lot more buying than smoking....One I get a few boxes of cubans in there I think I'll take a break from buying for a while.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

I think we all do more buying then smoking. Since I ordered my humidor I purchased a box of Anejo 77's, 55's, a box of Oliva's Lanceros, traded for 20 international cigars, a box of PAMs 80 and some samplers.

Good luck with the new addition. I post some picks when mine comes in around the end of Jan according to Bob.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Have you guys heard from Bob recently? Never got a reply back from the last email I sent him...


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> Have you guys heard from Bob recently? Never got a reply back from the last email I sent him...


You have to call or e mail him. He's a busy guy making me my humidor. You can go to his website.

http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/aristocrat.htm


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

Just placed an order and deposit a couple days ago for a Plus 48 THC.


----------



## Bob Staebell (May 27, 2006)

I am around & yes it is that last big hectic push for Christmas & New Years deliveries.

I don't recall getting the last email JohnnySRT I have had several go missing in action here lately. Please resend email & will respond. If you don't hear in 24 hrs PM me,

cheers,
Bob Staebell


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Just ordered mine. Bob is a great guy to talk to - really knows his stuff and can steer you in the right direction. I went with a Red Mahogany end table with a raised panel front and an inlaid top I also opted for two shelves that extend fully out which will make it easier to get at the cigars at the bottom and back of my humi.

Now I have to patiently (not) wait 6-8 weeks plus probably another week for shipping to get it. Bummer.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just ordered mine. Bob is a great guy to talk to - really knows his stuff and can steer you in the right direction. I went with a Red Mahogany end table with a raised panel front and an inlaid top I also opted for two shelves that extend fully out which will make it easier to get at the cigars at the bottom and back of my humi.
> 
> Now I have to patiently (not) wait 6-8 weeks plus probably another week for shipping to get it. Bummer.


Great news and good luck being Patient. I have about 4 weeks to go.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

you guys be sure to take lots of photos when they come in!


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll resend that email tonight Bob.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I talked to Bob and this ends on the 15th of January.


----------



## themayor (Aug 26, 2007)

Ordered mine last monday thanks again bob


----------



## EvenSteven (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been looking at these since receiving, but returning, a mass-produced pile of stink for Christmas. When I heard about this offer from a friend of mine, I figured now's the time, before my wife gets to thinking I spend too much $$ on cigars.
I'm going with a Mini with DX drawer. Bob, I'll be sending you an email tonight, just as soon as I decide if I want the drawer for accessories or stogies.

This is exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes it is. Mine should be shipped soon.


----------



## EvenSteven (Jan 10, 2008)

I got my order in on Monday morning. It's only been 3 days and I'm already wondering how far along its construction is. These next 8 weeks are going to be long.

Very long.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Stogie said:


> I talked to Bob and this ends on the 15th of January.


Any idea on how he ships world wide? I just showed this to some guys here and theres a few legitimately interested in picking one up. Iwouldnt mind one for the house to. Main problem is shipping to APOs is problematic for most delivery carriers


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

you can call Bob and he will answer all questions.
Mine was shipped yesterday, here's the e mail he sent me.
Hi Jim,
Your Aristocrat has shipped. Looks great!!!

Here is the tracking information:
SouthEastern Freight Lines
tracking pro# xxxxxxxxxxxx
phone- 800-637-7335

You may wish to call the toll free phone # & make arrangements with your local terminal to prearrange delivery to better suit your schedule. A lift gate truck has been specified for delivery. Please remind the dispatcher of this when arranging a time.

track via pro# online at http://www.sefl.com/seflWebsite/index.jsp
Your Aristocrat has been packaged in foam & banded to a pallet to protect it during transit. To ease moving the humidor about it may be removed from the pallet & left in the shipping container.

Damage occurs in 1-2% of shipments. We strongly suggest that you closely inspect the shipping carton for any signs of dents, crushed corners, etc. The best course is to make the driver wait while the top of the carton is removed & the Aristocrat inspected for any signs of damage to the humidor. It doesn't happen often, but it is a real pain to deal with if you have signed off clear.

Delivery is technically curbside, however I have never seen a driver yet who didn't respond to a smile & $10-20.

Please let me know that all arrives safely!!

Regards,
Bob Staebell
1-800-955-1843


----------



## Bob Staebell (May 27, 2006)

About 15% of the humidors we build ship overseas worldwide. Japan is no problem. The carrier used, depends on the size of the humidor. 

MINI cabinets can go to an APO.

End Table & larger go by BAX Global or other international freight carrier. 

cheers,
Bob Staebell


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Staebell said:


> About 15% of the humidors we build ship overseas worldwide. Japan is no problem. The carrier used, depends on the size of the humidor.
> 
> MINI cabinets can go to an APO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Is there a link to view all the models?


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

ytford said:


> Thanks for the info. Is there a link to view all the models?


http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/aristocrat.htm


----------



## EvenSteven (Jan 10, 2008)

Jimmie The Mum said:


> Hi Jim,
> Your Aristocrat has shipped. Looks great!!!
> [snip]
> Damage occurs in 1-2% of shipments.
> [snip]


Godspeed, little Aristocrat! May your new humi arrive safely, so Mr. Staebell can concentrate on building my mini


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

EvenSteven said:


> Godspeed, little Aristocrat! May your new humi arrive safely, so Mr. Staebell can concentrate on building my mini


It's here and here are the pics:


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm fortunate to have purchased my Aristocrate end table from Bob about 6 months ago. 
Man, that was a looooooong wait after placing the order.
We started collecting cigars about a year ago and still have tons of room. 
I couldn't be happier.
Thanks Bob
Ralph Birchard


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I ordered mine exactly one month after Jimmie, so hopefully this means that mine is only a month away. Coolidor's getting awfully full. Definitely going to need something really soon. 

What's the seasoning cycle for something like this? A week or two?


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I ordered mine exactly one month after Jimmie, so hopefully this means that mine is only a month away. Coolidor's getting awfully full. Definitely going to need something really soon.
> 
> What's the seasoning cycle for something like this? A week or two?


No. I got it (Tuesday) and for the last 24 hours I seasoned it with distilled water (heated) in the microwave and then put it in the humidor while steaming. I kept heating the distilled water. This speeds up the process. Then today I set the controls and it only took a few hours to reach 65%. However, I'll leave it empty till Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Isn't 65 a bit low? I know that is where Bob sets his stuff to start, but I have always preferred to be in the 68-70 range - that way if my hygrometer is off a few percentage either way, I'm covered.

The steaming water idea is a good one. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't 65 a bit low? I know that is where Bob sets his stuff to start, but I have always preferred to be in the 68-70 range - that way if my hygrometer is off a few percentage either way, I'm covered.
> 
> The steaming water idea is a good one. I'll have to try it.


The steaming water really helps and I do that to all my humidors every six months or so.
I guess the 65% is a personal choice. I happen to like it although in one humidor I do keep some at a dryer temperature.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Just got my notice from the shipping company - My humi shipped today and will arrive early next week. Bob's getting faster, I ordered mine on the 28th of December, so it looks like it was about 4 weeks.

guess I missed the Christmas rush...


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just got my notice from the shipping company - My humi shipped today and will arrive early next week. Bob's getting faster, I ordered mine on the 28th of December, so it looks like it was about 4 weeks.
> 
> guess I missed the Christmas rush...


That's great news!!
I'm going to wait until saturday before I put my cigars in.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

*Got my Aristocrat Today*

Just got it off of the truck and set up. Now comes the several days of waiting until it is ready to fill it and get rid of my coolidor (my wife will be happy to banish that back to the garage)

Bob - You outdid yourself again - it's a beaut!


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just got it off of the truck and set up. Now comes the several days of waiting until it is ready to fill it and get rid of my coolidor (my wife will be happy to banish that back to the garage)
> 
> Bob - You outdid yourself again - it's a beaut!


Very nice Jim. Mine is all loaded up. I started the seasoning process by putting warm bowls of distilled water in the humidor. I re heated them every few hours(micro wave). I did that for a day, then I turned the system on. I also took a damp cloth and put a little distalled water on it and wiped everything down. You would be surprise of the amount of saw dust that was on the cloth. Bob says not to wipe it down but I but I used very little water and just wanted to get the dust out of it. I believe he meant not to soak it etc.


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Is the group buy over? :smokin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cuban1 said:


> Is the group buy over? :smokin:


Yes it is.


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Stogie said:


> Yes it is.


Thank you for the reply


----------

